# Jabs/ Spiders



## RanDom is Best (Oct 6, 2010)

Can anyone please tell me what injections i need for Australia ,,, and maybe a link to site to make me aware of various spiders/snakes to watch out for .

Also , maybe on surf safety and awarness of rips etc, dont have alot of dangerous beachs at home , dont want to get killed by a spider or drown because im fresh off the plane and just another cluless tourist.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Injections will not help against spiders or snakes and it's only the human flesh eating variety that you want to watch out for that can be quite crafty about it.
Have a good look at those around you and see if any people have nibble marks around their necks, kind of like love bites and there's some thought that if one bitten who has survived bites another they will pass on a survival gene, so maybe offer your neck for a nibble!
Other than that, do not put your hands in dark places, all those rave dancers with hands in the air not being stupid! and at night pull your pockets out so a creepy one will not sliver in to surprise you in the morning.
The extra careful might even put all their clothes in a sealable container.

A normal snake you'll probably not see too much off for they are a bit shied off from thinking every human is into snake oil selling and fed up with being expected to give up the good oil.
If you're keen on a girl, a good first question can be " have you been spraying for snakes and spiders at your place? "

*With the surf, there're some definite Do's*
. Do look for red/yellow flags which signify a patrolled beach or beach closed.
. If no flags be extra wary and look for someone who may be a local to ask about conditions.
. Do be extra wary of longer open exposed beaches with surf for they can be more prone to rips and gutters than a beach sheltered by a headland
. *If caught in a rip and in water over your head, Do let yourself flow with it rather than expend a lot of energy fighting against it*
Many swimmers may drown because panic can set in when caught in a rip and they'll swim like mad against it and use so much energy they might both keep themselves in the rip and finally have little energy to remain afloat.

If you stand at a beach and study the waves a bit, you'll notice a slightly different alternating pattern of the water where waves do not form as well where the water flows out as in the rip and you may notice surfers taking advantage of that for if they jump in there, they'll get carried out with the rip and then look to position themselves for getting a wave in.
So the same theory applies for a swimmer caught in the rip - let yourself flow out and you'll find that the water current a hundred metres or so from the shoreline will diminish and so then you may be able to swim sideways to where you can get a wave back in or at a patrolled beach, surf lifesavers may have noticed what has happened and they use inflatable craft at most beaches these days to rescue people, so if you get into safer water just float with hands raised up - *a distress signal *

That is the theory and some beaches can have wilder conditions than others and where there is a rip and position wise there is constant variance, there can still be rough turbulent water and so staying afloat will even sap energy.
It is those type of conditions that can also cause what are termed gutters to form and where water being forced in moves sideways to a rip, it can quickly form a channel of deeper water because of sand shifting and so same deal applies - *flow with it rather than struggle against it for nature always wins* unless a rescue intervenes.

So some *Do Nots*
. Do Not swim until you familiarise yourself with the water currents
. Do Not underestimate the power of rough surf and energy you will need to use.
*Never Never Never*
. Swim outside patrolled areas if there are patrols
. Swim after drinking too much and if it seems like a brilliant idea to go for a swim, you have probably had too much.
. Swim at night


----------

